# Apologetic tracts



## Peairtach (Aug 23, 2009)

Does anyone know where one can get Gospel or Scripture tracts which incorporate apologetical material, preferrably British in style, but American would do?


----------



## JennyG (Aug 23, 2009)

Surely there are some by John Blanchard that are apologetic in emphasis, but I'm not sure who publishes them


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 23, 2009)

I thik they're more like booklets than tracts, but thanks for the reminder. I'll check Blanchard's stuff out again.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 23, 2009)

Monergism has the following resource: Publications of the American Tract Society (6 Volume Set) :: Modern Authors :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books and Resources for Christians

You may well be able to contact the American Tract Society at American Tract Society :: 180 Years of Changing Lives and see if any of these older tracts are still available. If not, but the copy from monergism and republish them yourself, Most of them are well out of copyright and are now in the public domain. If you need help with this drop me a line.


----------



## JennyG (Aug 24, 2009)

*d i y*

I saw a couple of tracts only the other day that bore the name of the Outreach Committee, Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland -
www.fpchurch.org.uk 
plus an email, [email protected].

(You probably know about these people already). Those tracts weren't what you're looking for, but my thought was, why not write your own? You're well able to, and they could produce it. 
If you do, let me know and I will order some!


----------



## jason d (Aug 24, 2009)

This group is Reformed and some of their tracts have some good apologetics: Evangelism Team


----------



## Sven (Aug 24, 2009)

Vic Lockman has some pretty good apologetical tracts here: Vic Lockman Cartoonist For Hire

I have a few of John Blanchard's tracts as well, and they are very good.


----------

